# 15 Flavors Of Yoshida's



## meateater (Sep 5, 2010)

Yes, after a little research I discovered that there are 15 flavors that are made, availability is another thing. Here's the link so we can bombard  them to open a Yoshida store. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Ready! Grab a chair and a cold one for this, 3 dont have a pic, they are Spicy Gourmet, Stirfry and Steak Sauce. This is for you RonP!

http://www.yfintl.com/index/Products/YOS


----------



## eman (Sep 5, 2010)

hit wally world and sams today and no yoshidas available


----------



## rdknb (Sep 5, 2010)

I heard Costco may have them, I am going tue.  Will have to join but I can use it for other stuff too.


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 5, 2010)

I think you will find that all that is available in the United States is the 3 varieties, Original Gourmet, Hawaiian Sweet & Sour, and Cracked Pepper & Garlic Sauce.  Heinz USA imports them and handles the USA Sales.


> If you are a customer in the USA, Canada or Mexico, for information regarding Yoshida Sauces in these countries, please contact HEINZ USA
> 
> If you are an importer/distributor of quality food products and would like to consider bringing Yoshida Foods International Gourmet Cooking and Dipping Sauces to consumers in your country, please contact us.


From the Heinz USA Yoshida Site.


> Mr. Yoshida's Fine Sauces announces a flavorful line of sauces including *Original Gourmet, Hawaiian Sweet & Sour, and Cracked Pepper & Garlic Sauce*. Designed for a variety of uses from marinating and grilling to stir frying and sautéing, these sauces are as versatile as they are appetizing. Try each sauce for a flavorful experience.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 5, 2010)

The only ones I have ever seen are the gourmet and the hawaiian  one


----------



## bilder (Sep 5, 2010)

I found some Ginger Garlic a couple years ago.  Have not seen it since.  I can find the Hawaiian, Original, and Cracked Pepper pretty easily up here. 

The wife and I have been fans of these sauces for nearly 20 years.


----------



## bilder (Sep 5, 2010)

Btw, you can always try Ebay or Amazon if you cannot find it local.  I get mine at Costco.


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 6, 2010)

bilder said:


> I found some Ginger Garlic a couple years ago.  Have not seen it since.  I can find the Hawaiian, Original, and Cracked Pepper pretty easily up here.
> 
> The wife and I have been fans of these sauces for nearly 20 years.


Cracked Pepper & Garlic Sauce is one sauce.


----------



## carolyny476 (Sep 7, 2010)

Thank meateater  so much for the post. It's really informative!

__________________
http://moviesonlineworld.com


----------

